# WinCC und WinCCFlexible



## Ralle

Bitte Leute, wenn ihr Fragen stellt, die WinCCFlexible betreffen, dann schreibt das auch ganz genau hin, denn

*WinCC* und *WinCCFlexible* sind nun mal

in *keinerlei Weise* miteinander verwandt, bis auf den Namen!

Danke auch an Siemens, für dieses tolle Verwirrspiel!


----------



## marlob

Ralle schrieb:


> WinCC und WinCCFlexible sind nun mal
> in keinerlei Weise miteinander verwandt, bis auf den Namen!
> Danke auch an Siemens, für dieses tolle Verwirrspiel!


Sie sollen mal eins werden, vielleicht deshalb der ähnliche Name


----------



## Ralle

marlob schrieb:


> Sie sollen mal eins werden, vielleicht deshalb der ähnliche Name



Ja stimmt, aber das wissen sicher die meißten von uns. Trotz allem kommen im Forum immer wieder Fragen alá "Problem beim Fensterwechsel von WinCC" und später stellt sich heraus, es war WinCCFlex gemeint. Es nervt langsam, weil sich immer wieder Leute bemühen zu antworten und sich dann die Arbeit umsonst gemacht haben.


----------



## marlob

Ralle schrieb:


> Es nervt langsam, weil sich immer wieder Leute bemühen zu antworten und sich dann die Arbeit umsonst gemacht haben.


Ist mir leider auch schon ein paar Mal passiert, das ich ne Antwort gesucht habe um nachher festzustellen, das es doch für die andere Software war


----------



## Perfektionist

ein Jahr noch, und aus Zwei wird Eins  

aber darauf warten wir schon drei Jahre, oder? :twisted:


----------



## Ralle

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ein Jahr noch, und aus Zwei wird Eins
> 
> aber darauf warten wir schon drei Jahre, oder? :twisted:



Ne, oder, das glaubt doch keiner ! Im Grunde hieße das ja, eins von beiden über Bord werfen!


----------



## marlob

Ralle schrieb:


> Ne, oder, das glaubt doch keiner ! Im Grunde hieße das ja, eins von beiden über Bord werfen!


Das erzählen die schon seit Jahren, das WinCC und WinCCflexible zu einer grossen Version WinCCflexible werden soll. Ein Schulungsleiter von Siemens sagte mir vor kurzem noch, das er da selber nicht so dran glaubt, das das binnen kurz was wird.


----------



## edison

ICH warte auf Protool 7!


----------



## zotos

marlob schrieb:


> Das erzählen die schon seit Jahren, das WinCC und WinCCflexible zu einer grossen Version WinCCflexible werden soll. Ein Schulungsleiter von Siemens sagte mir vor kurzem noch, das er da selber nicht so dran glaubt, das das binnen kurz was wird.



Das liegt doch nur daran das die Kunden noch keine Notebooks mit min. einem Terrabyte Arbeitsspeicher haben.


----------



## Perfektionist

marlob schrieb:


> Das erzählen die schon seit Jahren, das WinCC und WinCCflexible zu einer grossen Version WinCCflexible werden soll. Ein Schulungsleiter von Siemens sagte mir vor kurzem noch, das er da selber nicht so dran glaubt, das das binnen kurz was wird.


genau darauf spielte ich an  

also, WCf2007, HF was weiß ich, warten wir noch JAHRE, bist die Versprechungen der Marketingabteilung S sich selbst weiteren Lügen straft ...

*GEBETSMÜHL*


----------



## marlob

Wenn es nach mir geht, dann sollen die WinCC (nicht flexible) so lassen wie es ist. Denn das läuft eigentlich richtig gut und ist gut bedienbar. 
Welch ein Horror, wenn ich mir vorstelle, das das mit WinCC flexible verschmolzen ist. 
Ob wir dann mit den von Zotos angesprochen Terrabytes auskommen


----------



## Ralle

edison schrieb:


> ICH warte auf Protool 7!



Oh ja, wir sollten eine Unterschriftensammlung veranstalten !

PS: Oder wir schenken den Entwicklern SPS-Forum T-Shirts.


----------



## Perfektionist

edison schrieb:


> ICH warte auf Protool 7!


warum? V6 ist doch ganz gut - besser als WCf doch wenigstens?

nichts für ungut - inzwischen hab ich mich auch an W****Cf so gut gewöhnt, dass ich neulich an Protool mit etwas Widerwillen rangegangen bin - aber dabei stellte ich fest, dass auch Protool etwas für nicht ganz normale ist - was mir vor gut zehn Jahren so nicht ganz so deutlich aufgefallen ist!


----------



## Ralle

Perfektionist schrieb:


> warum? V6 ist doch ganz gut - besser als WCf doch wenigstens?
> 
> nichts für ungut - inzwischen hab ich mich auch an W****Cf so gut gewöhnt, dass ich neulich an Protool mit etwas Widerwillen rangegangen bin - aber dabei stellte ich fest, *dass auch Protool etwas für nicht ganz normale ist* - was mir vor gut zehn Jahren so nicht ganz so deutlich aufgefallen ist!



Schrei, das unterstützt meine Ansicht über mich selbst !


----------



## marlob

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Oder wir schenken den Entwicklern SPS-Forum T-Shirts.


Aber nur die braunen


----------



## Perfektionist

marlob schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir geht, dann sollen die WinCC (nicht flexible) so lassen wie es ist. Denn das läuft eigentlich richtig gut und ist gut bedienbar.
> Welch ein Horror, wenn ich mir vorstelle, das das mit WinCC flexible verschmolzen ist.
> Ob wir dann mit den von Zotos angesprochen Terrabytes auskommen


scheint alles besser zu sein, was non-flex ist :twisted: 

siehe auch http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16096

Terabyte hilft nicht - mit 4Gigabyte ist auch noch nicht erträglich - Sch**** HintergrundLOAD


----------



## schumi91

Ich war vor kurzem auf einer Info Veranstaltung von Siemens. Angeblich soll im 1.Quartal 08 WinCC V7 rauskommen. Erste Bilder wurden auch schon gezeigt. Ich hoffe auch, dass die V7 auf V6.2 basiert und nicht auf Flex.

Gruß Schumi91


----------



## Ralle

schumi91 schrieb:


> Ich war vor kurzem auf einer Info Veranstaltung von Siemens. Angeblich soll im 1.Quartal 08 WinCC V7 rauskommen. Erste Bilder wurden auch schon gezeigt. Ich hoffe auch, dass die V7 auf V6.2 basiert und nicht auf Flex.
> 
> Gruß Schumi91



Stöhn, echt? V6.2 ist dich noch gar nicht so alt, oder? Wer soll denn dauernd das neue Zeugs kaufen und sich da einarbeiten ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Ralle schrieb:


> Bitte Leute, wenn ihr Fragen stellt, die WinCCFlexible betreffen, dann schreibt das auch ganz genau hin, denn
> 
> *WinCC* und *WinCCFlexible* sind nun mal
> 
> in *keinerlei Weise* miteinander verwandt, bis auf den Namen!
> 
> Danke auch an Siemens, für dieses tolle Verwirrspiel!


 
Danke Ralle -> Das war schon lange überfällig !

Mich hat es schon gejuckt bei dem letzten Beitrag mit dem Zeigerinstrument (was ja wahrscheinlich bei dir das Fass überlaufen ließ) dich darum zu bitten "es" endlich zu tun...


----------



## Raabun

*WinCC 7*

Also, wenn ich mir so anschaue was Siemens in den letzten Jahren so verzapft hat:

WinCC 5 -> WinCC6

Protool -> WinCCflex

DriveMonitor -> Starter

Ich denke demnächst komme ich aus dem  :sb5:
nicht mehr raus.

Ein guten Rutsch...

Raabun


----------



## IBFS

*WinCC --- PCS7*

Hy,

WinCC ist innerhalb von PCS7 dermaßen intern "verbandelt" - das in kurzer 
Zeit (5 Jahre) aufbrechen zu wollen ist definitiv "STABILITÄTSGEFÄRDEND" für PCS7 - 
alle Wizards neu und alle Tools aus Karlsruhe dazu - 
viel Spass.




Mit der Wortwahl ist es wie im richtigen Leben - nur wer sich vernünftig
ausdrückt bekommt auch das passende Feedback (sorry, das war ja englisch)


GrÜße zum neuen Jahr an alle


----------



## Lazarus™

Raabun,
könnte das noch ein wenig verfeinern:

Starter drauf, keine Probleme... Technologie ??? Is nich... Also Starter runter Technologie drauf... S7Technologie ist irgendwie der Starter mit etwas Schnickschnack... Vorher eine CU mit dem Satrter angesprochen, alles gut... Mit S7TConfig... Falsche firmware auf den Geräten...
Also S7TConfig Runter... Die beiden Flashkarten von FW2.5 auf 2.4 downgegradet, die Hardware auf 2.4 downgegradet...
Starter runter S7TConfig wieder drauf... Alles gut...
Antwort von Siemens: Das Problem ist uns bekannt, kommt weil Simotion etwas mehr Funktionalität hat... Ist das echt nicht witzig sowas...
Das ganze hat mich, weil keine Ahnung das es an sowas liegt, sondern erst ein paarmal die Software aufm Läppi gecheckt, EINEN ganzen Tag gekostet...

Ich glaube ich mache ab morgen wieder Step5 und OP393, eventuell auch ComText  :twisted:    Aber das ist nu alles sowas von Offtopic ...


----------



## Ralle

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Raabun,
> könnte das noch ein wenig verfeinern:
> 
> Starter drauf, keine Probleme... Technologie ??? Is nich... Also Starter runter Technologie drauf... S7Technologie ist irgendwie der Starter mit etwas Schnickschnack... Vorher eine CU mit dem Satrter angesprochen, alles gut... Mit S7TConfig... Falsche firmware auf den Geräten...
> Also S7TConfig Runter... Die beiden Flashkarten von FW2.5 auf 2.4 downgegradet, die Hardware auf 2.4 downgegradet...
> Starter runter S7TConfig wieder drauf... Alles gut...
> Antwort von Siemens: Das Problem ist uns bekannt, kommt weil Simotion etwas mehr Funktionalität hat... Ist das echt nicht witzig sowas...
> Das ganze hat mich, weil keine Ahnung das es an sowas liegt, sondern erst ein paarmal die Software aufm Läppi gecheckt, EINEN ganzen Tag gekostet...
> 
> Ich glaube ich mache ab morgen wieder Step5 und OP393, eventuell auch ComText  :twisted:    Aber das ist nu alles sowas von Offtopic ...



Aber das Starter/S7Technlogie- Problem hatte ich vor 3 Jahren schon
. U.a. deswegen will ich keine T-CPU mehr sehen. Wenn man aus igendeinem Grund eine schnellere CPU braucht ist man schnell am Ende. Und dann das Softwaregestrüpp, ob Siemens das noch packt?


----------



## Kwyjibo

Hallo,

nicht nur diese beiden sehr unterschiedlichen softwarepaketen sollte auch immer die version genannt werden - ich kenn mich mit flexible nur rudimentär aus aber bei WinCC gibt es teilweise sehr große unterschiede 6.0 -> 6.2 (von älteren versionen red ich gar net erst).

PS: flexible wird so schnell nicht in PCS 7 integriert werden, es wird sicherlich sogar nach erscheinen von wincc v7 (was noch auf sich warten lassen wird!) eine weile dauern, bis dieses in PCS 7 integriert ist. was wirklich geplant ist, darf ich natürlich nicht sagen 

So eng ist Step7 innerhalb PCS 7 mit WinCC nicht verbandelt, an sich haben die beiden nicht mehr miteinander zu tun als der Mapper und die bei PCS 7 integrierten PLT funktionen (Hierarchien, Faceplates, vorgefertigte UI's und die stark erweiterten archivierungsfunktionen)


----------



## hub

Wäre es nicht einfacher, WinCC und WinCCflex in 2 getrennten Kategorien (Foren) zu behandeln ?
hub.


----------



## Raabun

Stimmt,
denn man kann sich nicht gleichzeitig auf einem Server-Betriebssystem installieren.

WinCC-Redundancy benötigt aber ein solches.

Vielen Dank, Siemens


Gruß

Dirk-Uwe


----------



## R.Blum

Hätte Siemens doch besser WinCC um einige Funktionen beschnitten und das als Flexible verkauft, denn das was da als WinCCFlexible entwickelt wurde war total am Anwender vorbei. Schickimicki und Klicki Bunti bietet Windows genug, das ist ein Werkzeug und das muss funktonieren und nicht gut aussehen, wobei gut aussehen sicherlich eine Geschmacksfrage ist.
Kein Wunder das der FlexMist so Speicherhungrig ist, wenn man 2 unterschiedliche Datenbanken nebeneinander laufen läßt und die aufwendig miteinander sychronisieren muss um wenigstens etwas Integrationsfeeling zu haben.
Die Bedienbarkeit ist nur auf Rechnern mit einem Arbeitsspeicher von mindestens 2GB, besser ist mehr, erträglich, als ich vor 2 Jahren mit meinem 1,7 Ghz Pentium M mit 1GB Arbeitsspeicher mal ein Flex-Projekt abgespeichert habe, hats eine geschlagene 3/4 Stunde gedauert bis Flex fertig war, der absolute Horror.
Mit jedem Versionssprung wird die Simatic Software immer träger, es ist buchstäblich zum kotzen. Den Bildschrim können die mindestens seit Step7 V5.4 nicht mehr vernünftig ansteuern, da werden immer irgendwelche Bildelemente nicht mehr aktualisiert, oder nicht aufgeräumt. Das hat es vorher, bis V5.3, nicht gegeben. Das ist auf meinem Notebook und auf Field-PGs, selbst neuster Bauart der Fall.
Man hat das Gefühl die kaufen die Software mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt zu.

Mitterweile bietet Siemens Software wie Microsoft an, halbfertig, inkompatibel und dann werden Servicepacks und Hotfixes ohne Ende nachgeschoben, aber seit langem vorhandene Fehler werden nicht ausgemerzt. Das Dumme ist nur, dass Siemens Zeugs ist so stark verbreitet, dass die sich so einen Schrott leisten können, weil man damit arbeiten muss und garnicht mehr anders kann.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## IBFS

R.Blum schrieb:


> Hätte Siemens doch besser WinCC um einige Funktionen beschnitten und das als Flexible verkauft


 
Das ist totaler Quatsch - programmiere mal bitte in WinCC eine
Funktion BIT-SETZEN! Das geht ohne C oder VB garnicht und
mit dem Wizzard nur teilweise automatisch . Bit setzen bei Tastendruck geht
gleich garnicht sinnvoll. WinCC Vx.x ist für echte maschinennahe 
Bedienug so wie das mit ProTool oder FLEX geht garnicht ausgelegt.
Ud dann willst du noch was beschneiden.

Außer, dass man mit mehreren FLEX Versionen nur mittels VM-Ware
arbeiten kann, habe ich mit FLEX wirklich kaum Probleme. FLEX
läuft aber so richtig erst seit V2007 oder besser V2008SP1. Vorher
war es wirklich teilweise unbrauchbar.

Frank


----------



## R.Blum

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quatsch - programmiere mal bitte in WinCC eine
> Funktion BIT-SETZEN! Das geht ohne C oder VB garnicht und
> mit dem Wizzard nur teilweise automatisch . Bit setzen bei Tastendruck geht
> gleich garnicht sinnvoll. WinCC Vx.x ist für echte maschinennahe
> Bedienug so wie das mit ProTool oder FLEX geht garnicht ausgelegt.
> Ud dann willst du noch was beschneiden.
> 
> Außer, dass man mit mehreren FLEX Versionen nur mittels VM-Ware
> arbeiten kann, habe ich mit FLEX wirklich kaum Probleme. FLEX
> läuft aber so richtig erst seit V2007 oder besser V2008SP1. Vorher
> war es wirklich teilweise unbrauchbar.
> 
> Frank


 
Gut, Weiterentwicklung nach unten bedeutet ja nicht dass man nur etwas wegnimmt, sondern natürlich auch was hinzufügen kann, oder?

Microsoft machts doch mit seinem BS auch nicht anders.
WinCC ist jedenfalls ein mächtiges System, dem Flexible nicht das Wasser reichen kann, vor allem in Sachen Performance ist Flexible ne Krücke. Versuche mal viele Scripte in Flexible laufen zu lassen, viel Vergnügen.

Versuche mal in Flexible Ojekte frei zu drehen, ich wüsste nicht wie das gehen soll. Gruppierungen sind in Flexible der letzte Schrott, etliche Eigenschaften sind nicht mehr verfügbar. In WinCC bilden ich aus etlichen Objekten eine Gruppe, kann auf alle Elemente immer noch zurückgreifen und kann die Gruppe als ganzes frei drehen, mach das mal mit Fexible.
Die Bildbausteine in Flexible sind auch nur mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt.
Alles in allem habe ich in WinCC wesentlich mehr Freiheitsgrade, zugegeben auch mehr Arbeit.

Wenn in WinCC irgendwelchen Funktionen nicht existieren muss ich sie mir halt mit Scripten zusammenbauen, das ist in Flexible nicht anders.

Kurven aus Archiven darzustellen ist in Flexible sind auch der letzte Schrott, das ist in WinCC wesentlich besser gelöst, Noch besser allerding ist es in Intouch gelöst.

Aber ich gebe dir auch insofern recht, dass Flexible erst seit der 2008er Version einigermaßen bedienbar ist.

Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, WinCC weiterentwickeln und die guten Dinge von Flexible in WinCC reinbringen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## jokey

Gibts schon Gerüchte, wann der Flexible 2008 Nachfolger kommt?


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche

Gerücht: frühestens Dezember 2010. Damit es einem vor lauter Warten nicht langweilig wird, gibt es bis demnächst noch ein 2008 SP2.


----------



## IBFS

Jetzt gibt es erstmal:  WinCC Flex 2008 - SP1 - HF5

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/36540041


----------



## Perfektionist

> Jetzt gibt es erstmal: WinCC Flex 2008 - SP1 - HF5


wäre vielleicht sogar ein guter Titel für einen Thread gewesen.

Für mich gibt die Readme nichts her, was mich betrifft - ich werd es aber trotzdem sofort installieren. Wie schon oft erwähnt: bevor ich den Ärger später hab, hab ich ihn lieber gleich ...


----------



## gruenman

IBFS schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es erstmal:  WinCC Flex 2008 - SP1 - HF5
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/36540041




*ACK*und DANKE !


----------



## Verpolt

Der Thread ist ja erst ein Jahr alt...


----------



## Perfektionist

aktuell sind wir bei SP2 UPD12:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/43412059


----------



## rostiger Nagel

gruenman schrieb:


> *ACK*und DANKE !





gruenman schrieb:


> Euh...STIMMT :TOOL:



Hei du Vogel, 
kannst du mal bitte versuchen in ganzen Sätzen und Außerdem vlt noch 
etwas sinnvolles zu schreiben.


----------



## steinche

Verkohlte Leiche schrieb:


> Gerücht: frühestens Dezember 2010. Damit es einem vor lauter Warten nicht langweilig wird, gibt es bis demnächst noch ein 2008 SP2.


Wir schreiben das Jahr 2012 .... jetzt gibts WinCC 7.0 SP3 für 64-bit .... der Zusammenschluss wird aus meiner Sicht nie Wirklichkeit werden - wozu auch. WinCC als SCADA System und WinCCfelxible für Maschinen-/Anlagenterminals


----------



## ducati

Interessant, damals war das (offizielle) Ziel von Siemens, dass WinCC durch WinCCflex ersetzen soll. Zum Glück wurde und wird das nie Wirklichkeit. 

Heute Reden alle davon, dass TIA-Portal soll WinCCflex UND WinCC7 ablösen... Meine Hoffnung habe ich noch nicht aufgegeben, dass auch aus diesem Ziel nix wird.

Gruß.


----------



## Theban

Flexible wird so schnell nicht in PCS 7 integriert werden, es wird sicherlich sogar nach erscheinen von wincc v7 (was noch auf sich warten lassen wird!) eine weile dauern, bis dieses in PCS 7 integriert ist. was wirklich geplant ist, darf ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## ducati

Theban schrieb:


> Flexible wird so schnell nicht in PCS 7 integriert werden, es wird sicherlich sogar nach erscheinen von wincc v7 (was noch auf sich warten lassen wird!) eine weile dauern, bis dieses in PCS 7 integriert ist. was wirklich geplant ist, darf ich natürlich nicht sagen.


?????
muss man das verstehen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir

> ?????
> muss man das verstehen?



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke ( einen zweiten gab es nicht )


----------



## Egon323

Ich glaub da hat jemand das Datum vom letzten Post übersehen *ROFL*


----------

